# Mach 15 !!!



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

That would be Bailey (Pedigree: MACH15 Mystic Corvette Post My Bail NAP NJP MXF TQX T2B2 ADHF), they have had the most QQ for the last few years. She had 114 QQs last year! Amazing is right!!! You will find them competing in the Texas area.

Congrats to Teller!!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Good grief, I wouldn't even know how to find 114 trials to go to!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I was thinking the same thing....how in the world does one find time to go to 114 trials in a year?????
MACH15 is amazing!


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Loisiana said:


> Good grief, I wouldn't even know how to find 114 trials to go to!


Not only the time but the money. They must have a money vault in their back yard.


----------



## hawtee (Nov 1, 2006)

Bailey will be 8 in Oct. and just think at the 2010 Invitational was a MACH 8 at the 2011 Mach 14..wow!! To have time and money to go to all those trials. They must have a lot of trials in Texas or travel a lot..


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

So is this just a list for Goldens or for all dogs competing? I know I am really new to this, but that just seems sooooo impressive. Looking at her pedigree I am guessing she is a Field since I had to go back five generations to start recognizing any kennel names. And 8 years old, many people consider that a senior...and a girl, yay !!!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

I went back and looked, it is a list of Golden Retrievers. I wonder what the record for most MACHs is ??


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Claire's Friend said:


> . Looking at her pedigree I am guessing she is a Field since I had to go back five generations to start recognizing any kennel names.


nope, lots of well know versatile conformation dogs in that pedigree.


----------

